# Looking for the Altezza tail light for 93-97 Altima



## LED TAIL LIGHT (Jul 1, 2004)

Do you believe we have 6 different style for 93-97 Altima. The reason is so many people driving an Altima out there. Doesn't matter what color is your Altima, doesn't matter you like the chrome or not. We have 6 color for you to choose. Smoke, black with red, black with amber, chrome, red with amber and carbon fiber. You should see it before making any decision. 

Euro lighting for making a different


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Closed. Please refer to our vendor policy.

Thank You.


----------

